# Aunt Laura's Visits >Lots of Chis



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

So my friends Becky and Don have informed me and my hubby that their chis consider us to be Aunt Laura and Uncle Ralph now because they love our visits, all the lap time, hugs, kisses and treats that we give out. This has led to more frequent visits (which of course I love)even though my nieces and nephews live an hr away from me. I must admit me and my hubby love it when I have a few days off to go visit. They are the highlights of our week for obvious reasons:
My niece Jade had her pups 4 weeks ago:









My niece Lacy had her pups a week ago:








































































Heart Shape Bed From Uncle Ralph:


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Omg so many chis! Cute pics,love the puppys x


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

wow.... a llot of adorable chi babies. 
such cuties


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It looks like story time at kindergarten-all gathered around! You are VERY popular!

How do you keep from tucking one of those darling pups into your purse when you leave? haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy Moses! Now that is Chi Heaven!!! Love it! Adorable!!!! : )


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> It looks like story time at kindergarten-all gathered around! You are VERY popular!
> 
> How do you keep from tucking one of those darling pups into your purse when you leave? haha!


I already got a new puppy on Dec 28th, so now I own 3 chis which is just right for us. As far as my hubby>>>Becky and Don do head counts and pocket searches.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look how much fun yeah for alllllllllllll


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet I LOVE to see pics from your vists lol.I LOVE the first litter of pups so cute.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, i wish i was there too to play with all those chis, Looks like alot of fun! i love those little black and white puppies, my favorite color in chis


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

omg!!! how many chi`s!!!! i would be in heaven if i could see all them chi`s in one go!!! The pups look amazing, makes me want another so badly!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I love when you guys visit your friend Becky... such wonderful photos of all the chi babies! Seeing the new litters of babies makes me smile.. and I am in total awe of the dedication and organization it takes to share your home with so many healthy, happy, and adorable adults. My pack can get a bit overwhelming on occasion, so I can sincerely appreciate Becky's style~


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee.....attack of the killer chihuahua's lol!! Omg... Is that chi heaven or what looks like Beverly Hills Chihuahua 3!!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Becky and Don own 34 adult chis and currently 10 pups from their girls and 2 pups + 1 adult chi (Jo Jo whom I posted about in another thread)that they rescued from a bad homes that will be put up for adoption in 3-4 weeks. They also have 4 cats and 3 teenagers. God Bless them! They do share every inch of their home with the dogs so total freedom for all of them. It is hectic at times, but they always say it is well worth it and they wouldn't have it any other way. Even their retired breeding dogs stay forever because they are family. *On a side note a couple of their bigger chis' were rescues that are there to be nothing but family dogs (no breeding for them) and some of the girls due to various reasons are not used for breeding so they are just family pets to. Once family , always family!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooooo fun fun fun!!! Love all the Chi babies. And the puppies are precious. Love the colors in the first litter. :love5:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww sweet pics! Definitely chi heaven!


----------



## blakey25c (Mar 5, 2011)

what brill pups wish i was there with you. i have a new chi please see photos of him at blakey25c. hes 6mths now and just getting his long hair. he loves everyone and he gets spoilt he has 2 big broth and 1 sis (all kittys)he is boss man.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! There are so many!!!! They're all so cute!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

haha that Looks like to much fun!!


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

lynx8456 said:


> Becky and Don own 34 adult chis and currently 10 pups from their girls and 2 pups + 1 adult chi (Jo Jo whom I posted about in another thread)that they rescued from a bad homes that will be put up for adoption in 3-4 weeks. They also have 4 cats and 3 teenagers. God Bless them! They do share every inch of their home with the dogs so total freedom for all of them. It is hectic at times, but they always say it is well worth it and they wouldn't have it any other way. Even their retired breeding dogs stay forever because they are family. *On a side note a couple of their bigger chis' were rescues that are there to be nothing but family dogs (no breeding for them) and some of the girls due to various reasons are not used for breeding so they are just family pets to. Once family , always family!!!


Oh gosh! They are fantastic, but I have never seen so many Chis at once except in Beverly Hills Chihuahua, LOL! That must be one heckuva full time job for your friends, looking after all those little guys! How many of those girls actually breed currently? (Just wondering how many pups they might have to handle at any one time!)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Only 11 girls are used for breeding>>>usually with atleast 2 to 3 heat cycles in between. At most there are only 1 or 2 litters at any one time so the pups get all the attention or any extra care they may need + when ready they get tons of socializing time before going to forever homes.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

So many chis! I'd love to be able to visit lol, I am all full with 5 dogs XD


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

WOW! That is amazing! It is wonderful to hear about people like that.....I don't think I could cope with more than 5 or 6...or maybe 7..8, well, no more than a dozen


----------

